# Help with childcare in thailand for a few days?



## oblong (Feb 23, 2009)

I am hoping to travel to thailand in the next couple of months for a short break, (probably 1 week) with my two children aged 2 and 4months. I'd like to have some help, can anyone recommend anyone of how to go about finding someone? 

I wouldn't expect to be leaving my children alone with someone, just have them with me to give me a hand so I can relax a bit.

Thanks, Jay.


----------

